# Look What I Found In The Nest Box (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (Jan 31, 2011)

On Saturday I went to the nest box and look what I saw!






This is a huge egg!















I assume it is a double yolker, I have yet to open it.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 31, 2011)

That's always such a cool surprise!  I used to have a hatchery Delaware that laid double yolkers ALL the TIME, loved it!  Hated the evil hen though...LOL


----------

